# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  wild help.

## Princessflare

Hey guys, how are you all?. So I've read a little about WILD here, on Dreamviews. And correct me if I'm wrong, (this is how I understand wild). So basically you should fall asleep.
While trying to wild, you should'nt even try to wild(if this makes sense). So you fall asleep like normal but you maintain just a little awareness, and then you enter the dream consciously. You should have the mindset to fall asleep, not of trying to do a chore. So this is what I understood. I do have a few qs about this so pls help me!

q1) so I understand that an anchor is used for maintaining awareness. You've to passively observe this while going to sleep normally. but the way I fall asleep is by letting my mind wander off(letting it think what it wants to, and not thinking anything myself). I don't have any single thought in my brain and I 'let go' . So my qs is how do I 'let go' to fall asleep, if I have to constantly hold on to a thought about the anchor? is it that, this 'falling asleep' is different from the normal falling asleep? if so, then how? pls explain.

q2) this qs is about anchors. so I've tried using mild pain as an anchor but I could'nt fall asleep at all. so how do I know what is the anchor for me? could you please, also suggest some good passive anchors.

thanks a lot!! :smiley:

----------


## Lang

WILD stands for Wake Initiated Lucid Dream. The goal is to pass directly from a waking state to a state of lucid dreaming, without ever losing consciousness. 
Here: 
*Spoiler* for _WILD is NOT a technique_:

----------


## Hilary

> q1) so I understand that an anchor is used for maintaining awareness. You've to passively observe this while going to sleep normally. but the way I fall asleep is by letting my mind wander off(letting it think what it wants to, and not thinking anything myself). I don't have any single thought in my brain and I 'let go' . So my qs is how do I 'let go' to fall asleep, if I have to constantly hold on to a thought about the anchor? is it that, this 'falling asleep' is different from the normal falling asleep? if so, then how? pls explain.
> 
> q2) this qs is about anchors. so I've tried using mild pain as an anchor but I could'nt fall asleep at all. so how do I know what is the anchor for me? could you please, also suggest some good passive anchors.
> 
> thanks a lot!!



Q1. You definitely don't want to let your mind wander aimlessly if you're trying to have a wild. That's a recipe for non-lucid sleep. The key is relaxation. Deep physical relaxation. Find techniques online, or use Laberge's 61 point relaxation technique as a starting point. You also need to relax mentally, but without losing your awareness. So, try imagining being in the most relaxing place you can be. For me, it's a cave with a natural warm spring. I submerge myself in this spring and it sucks out all negative feelings and stress, like yellow ichor leaving my chest. Then, after that, imagine yourself sinking and sinking and sinking. If you do it right, you may feel your body grow heavy and sink. That said, it's not easy. You really do have to try.

Q2. You will have to experiment to find what works for you. I have had success multiple times with singing as an anchor. Basically, as I'm getting sleepy AND after relaxation techniques, I sing songs in my head. You will notice that you will mess up the lyrics as you fall asleep, this will kind of jerk you awake a bit because you'll realize the lyrics weren't quite right. 

Another anchor you can try is putting a wooden board underneath your feet on your bed. Slight discomfort is an excellent anchoring method. You can also try sleeping in a chair instead of a bed, like a lazy chair. You can try leaving the lights on. You can try holding an object with the intention that it's to remind you that you're falling asleep. I often sleep with my dream journal in my hands to remind me to log my dreams after every awakening. You could use a crystal. Anything will work, if you set the correct intention.

Good luck!

----------


## Princessflare

could i use music as an anchor??

----------


## Lang

Yeah. 

Hope this helps?


*Spoiler* for _Anchor Technique?_: 




The anchor technique is one of the more pleasant and simple techniques for inducing a Wake Initiated Lucid Dream (WILD), although it can also easily result in a Dream Initiated Lucid Dream (DILD). 

An anchor is also a fantastic tool for experimental dream incubation, as the choice of auditory cues can often influence the content of one's dreams. 

It is a perfect technique for spontaneous WILD attempts when sleeping in an unfamiliar environment with any recurring sounds. Many have experienced unexpected WILDs as a result of a naturally occurring anchor process. Heavy rainstorms, the sound of the ocean, or distracting ambient sounds have long been associated with the occurrence of spontaneous lucid dreams. 

The Technique
1) During a natural awakening, nap, or a WBTB attempt, play a relaxing piece of music, ideally without vocals, on loop, as one returns to sleep. Alternatively, any repetitive sound, such as a ticking clock can be used. 

2) Close your eyes and let yourself drift into sleep. Gently attach your awareness to the music, allowing it to act as an "anchor", a means to remind yourself to maintain mental focus and lucidity. 

3) If your mind drifts, gently return to the music, and reaffirm that it will act as a constant reminder to stay alert and lucid. Pay attention to any fluctuations in the sound. Does it appear distant or distorted? Is the sound cutting out and then returning?

4) At some point you will find your mind shifting from the waking state to the dream state. Often this can be accompanied by a sensation that one is listening to the music from a distance, or falling through a tunnel—further from the source of music. At this point simply "go with the flow" and wait until the dream has formed.

----------


## Princessflare

Thanks for this!!
But I'm a little confused. The falling asleep part of the WILD. Is it same as falling asleep normally?
Or is it a little different? Like maybe should I  just stay as awake as I'm now and let the thing happen while my eyes closed?
Pls help!!

----------


## Hilary

> Thanks for this!!
> But I'm a little confused. The falling asleep part of the WILD. Is it same as falling asleep normally?
> Or is it a little different? Like maybe should I  just stay as awake as I'm now and let the thing happen while my eyes closed?
> Pls help!!



You're walking a tightrope. One direction, you fall asleep non-lucidly. The other direction, you stay awake or in a trance state without progressing further. You want to straddle this tight rope of sleep and wakefulness. It's not enough to just 'stay awake with your eyes closed '- unless perhaps you've taken 2 galantamines (I don't recommend). You have to be in an in-between state to pass through. Almost alseep, but not quite. This is just from my personal experience, but, once solidly in the dream your awareness will increase again.

----------

